

Mallow - Sends you a daily mail listing your Twitter unfollowers.  - hopkinschris
http://mallowapp.com

======
splatzone
I like the landing page. How long will it take to get an invite?

------
craigfollett
Nice! Great UX thus far.

------
homedog
People actually care?

